# Buying a small apartment for rental income



## PEteacher (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi there 

I was toying with the idea of buying a property (small apartment) in Melbourne (in the city) for rental income.

I'm now in Singapore and unable to manage the rent. Do you have any solutions to this? Basically I'd like to make the purchase, sign the paperwork in Melbourne and let the rental auto run. (What type of agents and lawyers or companies do these?)

Any thoughts?

Cheers.


----------

